

2009 Startup School, October 24 at Berkeley - pg
http://www.startupschool.org

======
jadence
FYI - Cal Football has a home game that day. Parking is going to be difficult
to come by and expensive. Public transportation will also be pretty full so
plan accordingly.

[http://www.calbears.com/sports/m-footbl/sched/cal-m-
footbl-s...](http://www.calbears.com/sports/m-footbl/sched/cal-m-footbl-
sched.html)

~~~
pg
Uh oh. Parking in Berkeley is a hard even on ordinary days. I don't want to
think what it would be like on the day of a football game. I would not
recommend driving to this event. Park somewhere else and take the Bart in.

------
jasonlbaptiste
And I thought that the speaker list couldn't top last years. Yeah, I was
wrong:

<http://www.startupschool.org/speakers.html>

Thank you YC, Berkeley, St@b,etc. for putting this on.

~~~
sgrove
Indeed, looks pretty amazing. Thankfully we don't have to choose between which
ones to listen to, as that would be quite difficult.

Since "(so far)" hints there will likely be more, what's the expected speaker
count?

~~~
pg
Last year we had 11 so we'll probably have about that many this time.

~~~
_pius
Amazing list you've got so far. If you're taking input, I'd be very interested
in seeing Eric Ries there as well.

------
rms
Thanks for organizing this. I hope to see all of you there. This functions as
the defacto international Hacker News meetup. Maybe, just maybe, Nickb will be
seen in the same room as pg.

------
jrockway
I think we should be able to buy our way in with HN karma ;)

~~~
rms
With karma like yours I would be comfortable buying the plane ticket ahead of
time.

------
alanthonyc
I just turned in my application, then read the faq about getting responses.

...now, I'm wondering if I typed in my email address properly...no feedback
until October...hmmm

~~~
pg
One of the advantages of the rewritten application form is that you can edit
your application. Just go to <http://news.ycombinator.com/susapply> again.

~~~
alanthonyc
Sweet, thanks!

------
PStamatiou
Would any other out of town HNers want to split a hotel room in SF? I figure I
might make a trip of it and stay a few days.

~~~
rms
I was going to do <http://www.airbnb.com/>

~~~
tlrobinson
Is it possible to make a listing for a particular event, e.x. say I only
wanted to open up my apartment to Startup School attendees?

~~~
rms
Probably saying in your listing that you only want to rent to Startup School
attendees and then confirming with them is good enough.

------
paulitex
Anyone know approximately how many applicants get accepted?

~~~
Xichekolas
Look at the capacity of the venue... that is most likely the number.

~~~
mrduncan
No venue has been listed yet but Zellerbach Auditorium has a capacity of 2089
([http://facilities.calperfs.berkeley.edu/zellerbach_auditoriu...](http://facilities.calperfs.berkeley.edu/zellerbach_auditorium/techspecs.php#capacity)).

~~~
rms
A venue has been listed, it's Wheeler Auditorium with 705 capacity. :( I think
a 2000 person theater would have just felt too big, but I guess it would have
been worth it anyways from our perspectives.

[http://facilities.calperfs.berkeley.edu/wheeler/techspecs.ph...](http://facilities.calperfs.berkeley.edu/wheeler/techspecs.php#capacity)

------
alexsolo
Just out of curiosity, pg, why are you holding the event at Berkley this year?

~~~
johnm
Bigger facilities than that pretty junior college on the peninsula. :-)

------
matt1
I've been looking forward to this year's startup school for some time and hope
I get the opportunity to go.

If accepted, I'd be flying in from the east coast. Since no one finds out
before the submission deadline, I'm stuck making travel arrangements two to
three weeks before the event, correct? Just want to make sure for planning
purposes.

~~~
PStamatiou
I'm in the same boat (Atlanta). Tickets are cheap from what I've found- $89
each way if I book nowish.

~~~
matt1
If its a choice between buying the ticket now for $89 or later for several
hundred, you're probably off better buying now even if you think your chances
of getting selected are slim.

------
ashishk
Looks awesome. Wish I could be there.

Will this event be streaming on ustream/ some other variant for non west coast
people?

~~~
kyro
Justin.tv usually streams/archives the talks.

------
mofey
What is meant by "tools" on the application? Any examples?

